# Ảnh lộ hàng của sao châu Á



## Xinh (15 Tháng tám 2012)

Trước  sự  đeo bám của hàng trăm ống kính paparazzi, không ít nghệ sỹ châu Á  đã  không thể giấu nổi những sự cố hớ hênh vì váy áo. Và càng đáng buồn  là  nếu các nghệ sỹ càng nổi tiếng thì họ lại càng gặp nhiều chỉ trích  của  dư luận do sự bất cẩn của mình. Đôi khi, các thần tượng cũng ước mơ_: “Giá chi mình không nổi tiếng thì câu chuyện này sẽ chẳng có ai biết”. _
*Lý Phi Nhi: Tuột áo ngay trên thảm đỏ LHP Cannes lần thứ 62*
 







​ Tại Trung Quốc, *Lý Phi Nhi* là cái tên nổi tiếng nhờ scandal tình ái với nhiều nam diễn viên nổi tiếng như *Kwon Sang Woo, Huỳnh Hiểu Minh*. Nhưng lần đầu tiên nữ diễn viên này trở thành gương mặt hot nhất trên các trang báo và thậm chí lu mờ cả nữ chính *Phạm Băng Băng *khi xuất hiện tại LHP Cannes vừa rồi. Trớ trêu thay, cô được để ý chỉ vì tình huống vô cùng xấu hổ với chiếc đầm quây hồng.





​Tại một sự kiện quảng bá phim _Nhật chiếu Trùng Khánh_,  chiếc  váy quây hồng không thuận theo mong muốn của chủ nhân, đã bất ngờ  tuột  xuống và khiến cả vòng ngực và hai miếng dán ngực của *Lý Phi Nhi*  bị  lọt vào tấm ngắm của hàng nghìn phóng viên quốc tế. Ngay sau khi  phát  hiện sự cố, người đẹp Trung Quốc đã vội vã cân chỉnh nhưng kết quả  cũng  không cải thiện là bao. 

*Trương Bá Chi: Tuột váy vì sự cố kỹ thuật*
*



*​Trong một đêm nhạc cá nhân, *Trương Bá Chi *được  thu  xếp sẽ xuất hiện từ hệ thống thang kỹ thuật giữa sân khấu. Khi  đang  luống cuống với trang phục chuẩn bị đếm phút chờ xuất hiện, chiêc  thang  này lại rơi nhanh hơn cả dự định của ban tổ chức và thế là chiếc  váy  của nữ ca sỹ xứ Cảng thơm đã không ở đúng vị trí cần ở. 






​ *Trương Bá Chi *vội  vàng  cúi gập người xuống để che sự cố và tìm cách cân chỉnh. Tiếc là,  các  tay săn ảnh đã nhanh hơn cô một bước. Sự cố lộ hàng “kinh điển” của *Trương Bá Chi *đã trở thành đề tài bàn tán trong một thời gian dài.*Nam**Gyu Ri (See Ya): Phơi đôi gò bồng đào ngay trên sân khấu*





​ *Nam Gyu Ri *chính là linh hồn của nhóm nhạc *SeeYa*. Không chỉ sở hữu giọng hát cao và khoẻ, *Gyu Ri *còn có lợi thế ngoại hình hơn hẳn hai thành viên còn lại của nhóm. Tuy nhiên, không chỉ gây scandal ồn ào về sự ra đi khỏi *See Ya*, *Nam Gyu Ri *cũng thường xuyên đối mặt với việc lộ hàng. Trong đêm nhạc _Big4 Concert_, *Nam Gyu Ri *vô tư biểu diễn tới mức không biết rằng cô đang trình diễn màn khoe gò bồng đào trên sân khấu.
* Băng: Thời trang phản cảm khi để lộ quá nhiều*




Nữ hoàng dạ tiệc – *Phạm Băng Băng *cũng  gặp  nhiều chỉ trích khi từng mặc bộ đầm trắng sẻ xâu tới mức lộ cả vòng  3.  Nhiều ý kiến cho rằng, bộ trang phục này rất phản cảm nhất là  trong  một sự kiện văn hóa lớn của Trung Quốc.*Maggie Q: Khổ sở vì váy giữa đường phố*




*Maggie Q *khi  đang  thực hiện một cảnh quay cho phim mới tại Mỹ từng phải lao đao vì  chiếc  đầm đỏ gợi cảm. Giữa đường phố ở Hoa Kỳ, người đẹp gốc Việt phát  giác  ra sự cố với chiếc váy và vội vàng giữ váy cho tới khi cô nhân  viên  đoàn phim tới giúp đỡ.*Jo Ahn: Lộ ngực trên thảm đỏ*





​   Nữ diễn viên của _Mười_ - *Jo Ahn *đã sóng đôi cùng nam diễn viên *Lee Ji Hoon *trên thảm đỏ _Liên hoan phim quốc tế Jeonju_. Tuy nhiên khi vào đến bên trong thảm đỏ giao lưu với phóng viên, chiếc đầm gợi cảm đã khiến *Jo Ahn *mất  tự  tin. Cô liên tục phải cúi xuống vì vấp vào chân váy. Trong một lần  cúi  xuống, dây váy còn tuột hẳn sang một bên và để lộ cả một phần vòng  một  ngay trước mắt *Lee Ji Hoon*. Nam diễn viên của _Xin chào tiểu thư _đã phải cười vô tư như không nhìn thấy gì trong sự bẽn lẽn và ngại ngùng của *Jo Ahn*.*Hyun Young: Khoảnh khắc hớ hênh ngay trong chương trình truyền hình trực tiếp*




​    Cô nàng đa năng của Kbiz - *Hyun Young *gặp  phải  sự cố tốc chiếc váy cực ngắn khi đang thực hiện vai trò MC trong  một  chương trình phát sóng trực tiếp. Nhiều cư dân mạng bày tỏ thái độ  chỉ  trích với *Hyun Young*. Họ cho rằng cô nên chuẩn bị kỹ trang phục trước khi lên sóng. “_Dù dáng của *Hyun Young *rất đẹp nhưng chiếc váy quá ngắn và thật chả hợp chút nào”_, một cư dân mạng nhận xét.
*Hyun Ah (4 Minute): Hớ hênh vì trang phục quá gợi cảm*Mặc dù chưa tròn 20 nhưng cô ca sĩ xinh đẹp *Hyun Ah *của *4Minute*  không ít lần gây sốc với sự táo bạo trong việc chọn lựa trang phục. 




​ Trong một số đêm nhạc trước đây, *Hyun Ah* mặc một chiếc váy ngắn khi biểu diễn trên sân khấu. Chiếc váy này bị hớt lên theo từng điệu nhảy của cô ca sỹ trẻ. *Hyun A*h  liên  tục phải dùng tay kéo xuống. Dù sau đó nữ ca sỹ có lên trần tình  cô  mặc quần sort ngắn bên trong thì sự gay gắt của cư dân mạng dành  cho  màn biểu diễn của *Hyun Ah *không vì thế mà giảm đi. Đa số ý kiến cho rằng đối với một cô gái còn ít tuổi thì trang phục quá hở hang là không phù hợp.

*Trịnh Hy Di: Bị Tiền Gia Lạc kéo tụt quần trong đêm từ thiện*
*



*​ 


​    Nữ ca sỹ Hồng Kông – *Trịnh Hy Di *khi  đang  biểu diễn trong đêm nhạc từ thiện thường niên do đài TVB tổ chức  đã bị  chính bạn diễn của mình kéo tụt quần trước sự chứng kiến của  hàng  triệu khán giả truyền hình. Số là khi đang biểu diễn trên không  trung, *Tiền Gia Lạc *thay vì đón chân đã thành đón quần của cô bạn diễn. Ngay sau khi chương trình kết thúc, MC chương trình và cả *Tiền Gia Lạc *đều nói lời xin lỗi *Hy Di *trước truyền hình.
*Thái Y Lâm: Diva Đài Loan cũng gặp sự cố “lộ hàng”*




​ Tại quảng trường _Thành Công Thời Đại_, *Thái Y Lâm *được  khen  là cực xinh đẹp trong bộ trang phục thời trang kết hợp áo trắng  và  hồng. Trong chương trình giao lưu biểu diễn tại thủ đô Kuala Lumpur,  đã  có hơn 9000 fans hâm mộ xếp hàng tới xem, nhưng thật không may cho *Thái Y Lâm *khi khoảnh khắc tuột áo của cô đã bị ghi lại.


----------

